

Would Bush make a good internet entrepreneur? - yamada

He's very enthusiastic ... he doesn't seem to know how to quit and he's full of unflappable vision and determined to see his vision through to the bitter end no matter how many billions of people try to dissuade him.  And he keeps in constant contact with the folks around him which if you read, "How Not To Die" you know is a critical variable in eventual success.
======
pg
Unflappable vision is just the kind you don't want.

------
rms
Bush was a terrible entrepreneur. His success only came because of his family
connections. He eventually ended up flipping the Texas Rangers for a
respectable amount of money but I give him no credit for that.

His current pursuit cannot succeed, unless his real goal is to keep the
America continuously involved in war to generate money for private
corporations. It's just sad that American soldiers and hundreds of thousands
of Iraqi civilians are paying with their lives. On a scale of absolute evil,
it puts Bush only a single order of magnitude below Hitler and Stalin.

~~~
nostrademons
Well, if you're measuring absolute evil by lives lost, Bush is about 3 orders
of magnitude below Hitler and Stalin...

~~~
rms
Hitler killed at least 10 million people with his genocide, but you could
blame many of the 75 million WW2 deaths on him. Stalin killed at least 20
million, possibly closer to 45 million.

As a result of Bush's actions, at least 75,000 died in Iraq and it's 650,000
as of July 2006 if you think the statistical study done by Johns Hopkins is
accurate. I haven't read their study so I can't comment on their methodology
but I am sure that the 75,000 number is underreporting the deaths in Iraq.

Probably the number is somewhere in between. Let's go with 300,000 and let's
say Hitler/Stalin level evil is 30,000,000 deaths. That's two orders of
magnitude. It would be closer to three if you distributed the blame for the
war across the entire Project for the New American Century.

------
especkman
He doesn't learn from mistakes.

------
djonesx
I'm off Bush.

